

Wikipedia moving to HHVM - aligajani
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Wikipedia_Signpost/2014-10-08/Technology_report

======
cd34
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ8JtNsJnqY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ8JtNsJnqY)

------
__Joker
This move should make a lot of financial sense. I am not sure, if there is any
information on the no of servers deployed but the move should reduce the
infrastructure bill significantly for Wiki Foundation.

~~~
aligajani
Yes indeed, it should.

